# Lake Logan Martin...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm leaving tomorrow to spend a few days in Riverside Ala. fishing Logan Martin. Anybody been up that way lately? we are staying with a friend who has been catching some big stripers so I'm really looking foward to it. We will be bass fishing in the morinings and striper fishing in the evenings. Anybody have any reports?:thumbsup:


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Hot*

It is going to be HOT !!! I would try bass fishing at night forcast high 90's to 102. Stripe and spots will school under shad late in the afternoon rattle traps and little georges. Try trolling deep diving crankbaits with a small trailer spoon about 16" behind crankbaits over structure (old river channels, ledges and underwater islands) during the day. GOOD LUCK!!:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea the heat is really gonna be tough alot of swimming while fishing thats for sure...thanks for the info. We are gonna hit it before daylight in the mornings to try and beat the heat and fish at night for the stripes.


----------

